# Conoflex Blue Steel-S2 fibreglass rod-Back to the future !



## bill bajaj (Sep 15, 2014)

Its funny how history always repeat itself ! In today's age of space age carbon!- rods are slim,light,very powerful with super fast recovery !(nothing new-for me its predictable n boring!) For the same price of any big name rod i opted for this 13ft-a 6ft stiff carbon butt married to a 7.5ft S2 ballistic fibreglass tip all because i wanted something different.
Just to tell you i have a conoflex easy cast(s-glasss)rod and its a pure joy to cast with !I've featured it in my you tube channel(many times) and got i've countless comments on how beautiful the loads and delivers.So i expected something like a more powerful easy cast and how wrong i was !
This rod is powerful although soft tipped it has loads of power in the mid and butt section,firstly i must stress this is not a tournament rod its a long range fishing rod and boy does it cast !It creates a huge dent in my daiwa 7ht mag and the mag setting was on almost on full !
As you can see from the 2 videos below it looks as though i'm casting a fast action carbon rod but i'm actually casting a fibreglass rod !This rod feels different and is very smooth to cast, it bends and has lightning recovery, so much for this new S2 fibreglass material very interesting ! Its surprisingly very light,slim and with a lovely profile.
Many thanks to Phil Hyde in guiding me to this excellent rod
Bill
(guys i'm no expert caster please !)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jts8RGox2_I
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldpyQp1MT5c


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

sounds and looks like a very nice rod,same for the easy cast. But so expensive.


----------



## bill bajaj (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello jcallaham,Yes this rod is so expensive ! Its based on the conoflex source blank(which in itself is an expensive rod - 366 pounds! and this rod costs the same !)Now you would expect to pay about the same for a big name rod!,(i wanted something different!) but this is no carbon rod its the S2 ballistic Fibreglass material which is an expensive material ! !Now i've had the conoflex easy cast for 2 years now which is made mostly out of S-glass( a real gem of a rod !-I've got countless comments on how loads and delivers-it's such a lovely fishing rod!)Now i figured since the easy cast is so good!, this new baby should be even better ! juicier ! being more powerful etc.So i ordered n well there you have it,it casts effortlessly as you can see from video below and its got a very sensitive soft tip-pity i didnt catch anything on that day!The video below shows me casting the rod with two worms flapping style.Its early days but so far i love it very much.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geqllowKEPc


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

bill bajaj said:


> Yes this rod is so expensive ! Its based on the conoflex source blank(which in itself is an expensive rod - 366 pounds! and this rod costs the same !)


366 Pounds = $582 USD . . . OUCH , especially for a Fiberglas rod ! ! !


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

ez2cdave said:


> 366 Pounds = $582 USD . . . OUCH , especially for a Fiberglas rod ! ! !


....only if it's not a joy to cast.....


----------

